# how long can Dubia Roaches survive the cold? Delayed parcels!!



## midnighttuck

Hi all,

I'm just wondering if any of you know how well Dubias actually manage in the cold.

I ordered 100 adults from The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger,

which were dispatched on Wednesday by First Class Recorded......they still haven't come!!!. Pee'd off with RM to say the least.

So...whilst I did pay the extra for the heat pack there, they're probably sat cold in some royal mail sorting garage for the last several days.

Whats the odds that they will have mostly died by now? Or are they like crickets when chilled that just become dormant?

Be a major faff if have to send them back once a death box lands on my doorstep  It's already been a pain as had to rush out to buy some food for the dragon from PetsAtHome as was relying on the males in the pack to be a feeder


----------



## Woody82

Most roaches are pretty hardy so i wouldnt be too concerned if it was me, i though would also be mighty annoyed. Sorting offices tend to be fairly warm anyhow....


----------



## midnighttuck

Here's hoping then

Thanks for putting my mind at ease a bit......I just picture a large empty garage with people in eskimo outfits in there lol.

I think Tony at roachhut must be fed up of me stressing out about them lol.

wish my colony would hurry up and pick up pace in breeding, already fed out most of the adult males I had in anticipation of the fresh stock (while got loads of smalls and mediums, only had around 35 adults and 35 females, so idea was to get the extra 50/50 to give it to double up my adult numbers


----------



## reptiles-ink

When they do turn up warm them up gradually, warming them quick will do more harm.


----------



## midnighttuck

thanks,

yes a few days ago he did suggest that too, letting them acclimatise for about 3hours or so so they don't die of shock.

Once they have (finally) come, and this stupid Royal Mail mess sorted out, I will likely still buy a few more once in a while.....yeah they're 3 or 4 times the price of crickets on average at PetsAtHome for example (nearest place to me unfortunately), but they're also 3/4 times the amount of food for the dragon....and they don't just die off fast like the crickets keep doing, so still cost effective.

Now if only could have a reliable courier.


----------



## Kuja

Around half my colony died off in the cold(minus temps outside), They were however in a room which was unheated so gets cold, so they are indeed hardy sure they will be fine. These were housed in the cold for a good 3-4 weeks, we were under a shed load of snow as well so it wasn't warm out there at all lol.


----------



## midnighttuck

cheers 

I can relax a bit then - hopefully no having to return will be necessary.....though my hatred of Royal Mail is stronger than ever


----------



## midnighttuck

well they finally arrived today, around lunchtime ish.

With stickers and even photos all over the box saying "live insects urgent handle with care" and so on you'd have thought they'd have been a bit faster.

Left it for half hour first or so, then popped open just to drop some food in which they rushed around. then popped them on top of the gecko tank for some very minor heating up that escapes from the tank

A bit later I seperated the tub, into around 8 tubs (that get from pet shop when buy mealworms/crickets etc).

Surprisingly there was only 1 fatality. Of course it was typically a female mind.

There was a few missing legs and nibbled at wings on the males so guess the fellas must've been starving......and they're quite slow and lethargic, but hopefully will pick up pace once had food and heat.

I've now sat the 8 tubs on the inside at the top of the eggcrate in the main roach tub...so they can get used to the warmer temps higher up in the roach tub before setting them free in there.

Still think its much better value than buying a handful of dying crickets at PetsAtHome, even if the per insect value is 3-4times the average cost........but lesson I've learned here is to try to just order at the weekend, as it gives the Royal Mail chance to deliver the damn things.

So Roachhut :2thumb: Will definately use again

Royal Mail though......you suck bigtime....their days must be numbered with competition - especially when competition are cheaper and even collect from the house sometimes


----------

